# supporto lingua italiana

## 23giuseppe23

salve ragazzi volevo installare il supporto alla lingua italiana in KDE cosi ho dato il seguente comando:

emerge kde-i18n-it

purtoppo nn esiste.... ne ho controllato l'esistenza anche nell albero di portage ma c'é solo il supporto alla lingua inglese.... come posso rimediare?

----------

## k01

# LINGUAS="it" emerge -va kde-i18n

----------

## 23giuseppe23

grazie mille.....questo provvedera anche a cambiare la lingua nei vari programmi? o devo avere qualche accorgimento particolare al riguardo?

----------

## k01

aggiungi la riga

LINGUAS="it"

al tuo /etc/make.conf. se l'hai già utilizzato in inglese, probabilmente dovrai andare nel centro di controllo e impostare la lingua italiana

----------

## 23giuseppe23

grazie sei stato molto gentile.... adesso kde and friends.... parlano italiano....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

meglio LINGUAS="it en", usare localepurge (da configurare) e configurare /etc/local* e via dicendo secondo questa guida. Il primo per avere la certezza che entrambi i supporti vengano installati, il secondo per prevenire la schifezza (c'era nel vecchio emerge-bashrc l'opzione per attivarlo automaticamente) il resto è obbligatorio, non opzionale.

----------

